# 500D can't seem to get the auto zoom to work



## Leane (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, hoping someone can give me some advice I have a 600D and for some reason I suddenly can't use the buttons to control my zoom, I have to do it manually? I get the following error "This function is not selectable in the current shooting mode" problem is I didn't change the mode that I know of using the A+ mode as still figuring the camera out....... Oi vei


----------



## thetrue (Dec 23, 2012)

Auto zoom, or auto focus? If you have the 600d, I have the same camera, which lens is it not working with? I'll see if I can duplicate the error and let you know what might be wrong. Need a little more information though - what exactly are you doing when it gives the error? Is the "AF" switch on the lens completely in the "on" position?


----------



## Animonster (Dec 23, 2012)

Leane said:


> Hi, hoping someone can give me some advice I have a 600D and for some reason I suddenly can't use the buttons to control my zoom, I have to do it manually? I get the following error "This function is not selectable in the current shooting mode" problem is I didn't change the mode that I know of using the A+ mode as still figuring the camera out....... Oi vei



Hmm, well, it seems that it doesn't seem to be some huge internal error and is probably just a setting flub. I would try switching the setting to *P* and then try taking a picture of something that's well lit. Also be sure that the switch that says AF/MF is switched to the AF side(Autofocus) then try!


----------



## Leane (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, it's definitely the auto zoom, I can control the zooming by twisting the lens but I am not able to get it to adjust by using the buttons.  I have tried 3 lenses so don't think it's the lense either.  It worked perfectly till today. It will also not work in P mode or any other.......


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm still confused. No Canon camera has auto zoom...They have autofocus but in order to zoom you have to twist the lens...


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 23, 2012)

Leane said:
			
		

> Hi, it's definitely the auto zoom, I can control the zooming by twisting the lens but I am not able to get it to adjust by using the buttons.  I have tried 3 lenses so don't think it's the lense either.  It worked perfectly till today. It will also not work in P mode or any other.......



This is not the camera you are looking for...

Not a single DSLR to my knowledge has auto-zoom.


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 23, 2012)

Were you "zooming" in live view?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 23, 2012)

Rex, that was my point...I think 2fastlx hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Overread (Dec 23, 2012)

Some Canon Cameras DO have a zooming function inside the camera; however it only works with VIDEO mode. In the stills mode the only way to zoom is with the manual control on the lens itself and this is the same with all DSLRs. In video mode some newer models (I forget the versions) do allow the camera to zoom in video without using the zoom control on the lens. 

Note that the zoom control in camera is only cropping the photo and then enlarging it digitally; if you wanted to reproduce this with a single still photo you could do this using editing programs. Just crop, enlarge  and sharpen/adjust a little.


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 23, 2012)

Overread said:


> Some Canon Cameras DO have a zooming function inside the camera; however it only works with VIDEO mode. In the stills mode the only way to zoom is with the manual control on the lens itself and this is the same with all DSLRs. In video mode some newer models (I forget the versions) do allow the camera to zoom in video without using the zoom control on the lens.
> 
> Note that the zoom control in camera is only cropping the photo and then enlarging it digitally; if you wanted to reproduce this with a single still photo you could do this using editing programs. Just crop, enlarge  and sharpen/adjust a little.



In other words live view.


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 23, 2012)

Leane said:


> Hi, it's definitely the auto zoom, I can control the zooming by twisting the lens but I am not able to get it to adjust by using the buttons.  I have tried 3 lenses so don't think it's the lense either.  It worked perfectly till today. It will also not work in P mode or any other.......



If you're doing what I think you are, which is shooting with live view enabled. You're not really zooming optically. You're magnifying what the camera sees.  It's really nothing more than a digital crop. The only true way to optically zoom is by twisting the lens.


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 23, 2012)

Otherwise known as digital zoom, this is how P&S camera zooms work, they will have a 6x optical zoom (for example) and a 10x digital zoom (another example) the optical zoom is achieved via the lens so it is a proper zoom, the digital zoom goes a bit further but just zooms in on part of the sensor instead so not strictly a zoom at all....as has already been mentioned in this thread 
The only time i ever use digital zoom is during live view and only to accuratly set a manual focus.


----------



## Leane (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, ok think I am using the wrong terminology! I am referring to the buttons that allow me to adjust the zoom in and out? There is a plus and minus on them in a magnifying glass? When I pushed them the lense zoomed in and out? I am not imagining this pretty sure it was working till today? Or am I nuts?


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 23, 2012)

Did it work in the viewfinder or on the LCD screen?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 23, 2012)

Unless its a point and shoot, I don't believe it would have that capability.


----------



## christop (Dec 23, 2012)

I've taken apart one of my lenses for my Canon DSLR and found only one motor inside for auto-focus--none for zoom. No lens for a Canon DSLR has a zoom motor as far as I know, and I'm sure others will tell you the same thing.

I've never seen any Canon DSLR lens with anything more than manual zoom.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 23, 2012)

The (+) and (-) buttons on the back right of the camera apply only to the display of the image AFTER it is taken.  In Live-view, the (+) button allows you to go to 5x center magnify and 10x center magnify.  To zoom (ie, change the focal length of the lens), you have to manually turn the ring on the lens.


----------



## Leane (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone I must have imagined it working previously! I am going on training on the camera in the next month so hopefully will learn how to work the camera better and not become a pest with silly issues!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 24, 2012)

If you have the manual, just read through it a few times. If you have any other questions, I'm sure we can get them handled here


----------

